# The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread (Now The Staff Happy Fun Time Thread)



## LizardKing (Apr 17, 2010)

Well, since the mod applications are back open, now's the time to remind the various staff members on here just how much we love them!

Keep up the good work, guys!


----------



## Ben (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*

Good thing my nose is already brown, otherwise I'd have something to lose.


Yeah you guys are alright I guess


----------



## Shanx (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*

If the administrators were made of salt, I would give them a fond lick.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*

Welp, seems everyone actually hates you.

My bad.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*



LizardKing said:


> Welp, seems everyone actually hates you.
> 
> My bad.



Wish I could say I'm shocked, but I'm not.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*

inb4 ass-kissing :V


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*

Yeah pfffffffffffft!
Staff members? Even more pffffffffffft.

I don't see them doing proper job in The Den by giving a clear message that would stop the useless furry dream threads forever, until a new one comes.

Also, when I am online usually there are no moderators. When I wait to 23:00, they come eventually.

Though, I guess they do what they need to. Standards fulfullid and hearts open, they can enjoy posting.

Though, for some reason the staff doesn't post as much as regular members or 'Scotty' like members with 50 posts a day.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*

they cool I guess, don talk to em enough to reach an honest conclusion.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*



The Drunken Ace said:


> they cool I guess, don talk to em enough to reach an honest conclusion.


^


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*

There are mods here?


----------



## Ratte (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*



CynicalCirno said:


> Yeah pfffffffffffft!
> Staff members? Even more pffffffffffft.
> 
> I don't see them doing proper job in The Den by giving a clear message that would stop the useless furry dream threads forever, until a new one comes.
> ...



A thread is a thread, and unless it's breaking rules, it's left alone.

I don't post much per day because even I have more of a life.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*



Ratte said:


> A thread is a thread, and unless it's breaking rules, it's left alone.
> 
> I don't post much per day because even *I have more of a life*.




Says the one with 12000 posts. BLEH


Most of the mods are a bit older than the cause of horror in The Den(Teenagers). Older people have more life. Usually - don't blame the prime minister of Japan for being a 60 yrs old Otaku.

I thought the first post in those threads were thread derailing / successive spam.

Funny stuff.

Seriously these teenagers need to get away from FAF. Or if they are so horny and closet like, they can go to the other option - Fur affinity porn -Also known as FAP. sarcasam sarcasam


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*



Shanx said:


> If the administrators were made of salt, I would give them a fond lick.



I'll lick them anyway.


----------



## Corto (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*



Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> There are mods here?


Yeah they're a bunch of ineffective fags.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*

*ass-kissi-


CrispSkittlez said:


> inb4 ass-kissing :V


FFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK


----------



## Carenath (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*



CynicalCirno said:


> Says the one with 12000 posts. BLEH


*edits your postcount and adds 12,000*


----------



## Ratte (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*



CynicalCirno said:


> Says the one with 12000 posts. BLEH



I've also been here for over two years and I have to lockpost and post in reports and post that I fucking locked a thread.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*



Ratte said:


> I've also been here for over two years and I have to lockpost and post in reports and post that I fucking locked a thread.


At over 12,000 posts you must lock a lot of threads.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*



CrispSkittlez said:


> At over 12,000 posts you must lock a lot of threads.



Yeah, I do.

Or I did.  I haven't been on here much recently.  Lot of schoolwork.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*



Ratte said:


> Yeah, I do.
> 
> Or I did.  I haven't been on here much recently.  Lot of schoolwork.


heh, schoolwork.

Wait, schoolwork? Shit, I knew I was supposed to be doing something!


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*



CrispSkittlez said:


> heh, schoolwork.
> 
> Wait, schoolwork? Shit, I knew I was supposed to be doing something!


Haha sucks to be you!... Wait I'm supposed to be doing mine too!


----------



## Ratte (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*



CrispSkittlez said:


> heh, schoolwork.
> 
> Wait, schoolwork? Shit, I knew I was supposed to be doing something!



I have a project to be doing, but I just don't care enough to do it right now.


----------



## Viva (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*

I only one I know really is ^. I talk to xaerun every now and again, but still don't know him well.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*



VivaLaPh!va said:


> I talk to xaerun every now and again, but still don't know him well.


Ask him if he wants to see a movie :V


----------



## Viva (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*



CannonFodder said:


> Ask him if he wants to see a movie :V


 
I wonder how many he's seen since clash of the titans...


----------



## Xipoid (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*

I thought this said "Self Appreciation". I am sorely disappointed.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*



Xipoid said:


> I thought this said "Self Appreciation". I am sorely disappointed.


Become a mod and then we'll start licking your boots. :V


----------



## Mentova (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*

The mods here are awesome. The mods on then other forums I used to go to were uptight assholes. =[

Edit: You used a smiley with a square mouth, which is forbidden under rule 59 of the Revised Forum Rules, v3.4. Banned. -Xaerun

Edit: Xaerun, you didn't properly discuss this in a committee. By unanimous vote, you're hereby removed from the mod team. -Irreverent

 Edit: Also, you didn't sign using your then formal position of Supermoderator and Main Site moderator when signing a ban notice, as indicated in paragraph 31 of the Official Staff Behaviour Guide. Banned. -Surgat, Supermoderator of FAF.

Edit: Surgat, you know we must use the full name of "Fur Affinity Forums" when dealing with official matters. You've been demoted to Forum Games Moderator. -Arshes Nei

Edit: Arshes, it's "FurAffinity Forums", no space, which you would know if you had read the Official Guide For Proper Terms and How To Use Them. The Staff subgroup dedicated solely to dealing with grammar issues is currently in reunion to discuss your punishment. You'll have a chance to appeal your decision tomorrow at 4 PM by presenting Form "Alpha Foxtrot Uniform", and try to write properly! -Corto

Edit: Corto, if you were following the schedule as required by all staff, you would have been totally off-your-face drunk by 7:21 AM (GMT+10). I myself was unable to drink myself into a stupor due to absence of Malibu, which, as was discussed at the meeting last Thursday, restocking of all alcohol is a responsibility to be divided between yourself and Irreverent. Therefore I demote you both to The Den moderators. -Xaerun

Edit: Bullshit, you were banned! also you know I'm allergic to the Den, last time I visited it I quit the forums for like 2 months. And maybe if you were an admin you would be allowed to drink those gay-ass drinks of yours, but we're Moderators and we drink like MEN, as stated in the revised version of "Alcohol And It's Multiple Uses, by Dr. Irreverent Otter, esq". So you'll drink the rum and homemade Vodka I got us and you'll enjoy it. I swear to God, next time you bring those little drink-umbrellas to a meeting I'll jam them into your eye-sockets. -Corto

Edit: I was banned, but I was just too damn good-looking so the system restored my previous power. And I know you're allergic to The Den- just like I tried to find out any other allergies you may have had and slipped small (or large, as time went on) amounts of each into your food, drinks, and your bed. Yes, I know where you sleep. And your home-made vodka tastes like bus shelters. -Xaerun

Edit: Ok, first of all, CREEPY. Second, your color is BLUE. Geez, did you even read the rules? No wonder you were banned. And third, your ego is so big you could probably climb it and escape the pack of rabid hyenas I sent after you. Except your ego is not a physical entity and you're probably dead by now. HAHA. -Corto

Edit: Corto, I'll save you a seat at the bar.   We'll yiff in hell together! - Irreverent

Edit: Yeah I try to avoid revealing how attractive I am, it sears the mind. No, I didn't read the rules- what sort of staff member do you think I am? And third, all I did to escape the hyenas was explain to them how this was kinda similar to The Lion King and how a similar outcome could be expected. So they're coming after you now. - Xaerun

Edit: Unsanctioned moderation of threads, which is a clear violation of Executive Order 314, will result in sanctions in the form of IP bans being placed on your account order of me, because I host it - Carenath

Edit: Byte my otter ass - Irreverent 

Edit: I'm sharpening my hammer - Pinkuh

_Edit: You are all late on your monthly donations to the Fur Affinity Staff Beer Fund, and are all henceforth sacked. -Dragoneer_

Edit: Why is the beer gone!  The rum's gone, too! -ArielMT

The rum is gone too?    Hey, why is everyone looking at me? - Irreverent

 _Edit: Because we're all alcoholics! -Dragoneer
_
Edit: HEY FUCKHEADS I CAN EDIT POSTS TOO -Ratte

Edit: There's a point where this needs to stop and we've clearly passed it, but who gives a damn -Xaerun

Edit: Holy shit we're under public scrutiny. Are people actually reading this? I thought Staff meetings were supposed to be secret! -Corto

Edit: Can I come? -Heckler & Koch

Edit: Holy crap I totally forgot this was actually H&K's post, which he could edit. Well, he's seen too much- can I have a second for dumping his body in the river? -Xaerun

Edit: Oh come on, you don't _have_ to kill me. What if I give you freshly brewed vodka? Straight from a Russian's bathtub. Oh wait I forgot you drink frilly girly-man drinks. -Heckler and Koch

I was gonna let H&K live, but after that comment....seconded! - Irreverent

Edit: Hey stupidface, stop ruining our fun, or I'll change your avatar to a picture of Sarah Palin. -Corto

Edit: Hey, without my post this wouldn't have happened! But god damn _Sarah Palin?!_ I don't want that evil thing as my avatar! Fine I'm done. -Heckler & Koch

Edit: WHEN'S THE TRIP TO THE BAHAMAS? ;DDD ... No? Okay. ;[ - <3 Kyoujin

Edit: Funding cuts, dude- we'll be lucky if we get a trip to Utah. Personally I vote we all just get drunk and hang out at 'neer's place. -Xaerun

Edit: YAAY! Wait.. I can't. 'neer doesn't let me in his place anymore cause I stole his socks. Damnit! Oh well. - Kyoujin

Edit: Who'll pay for my plane tickets? In exchange I can bring you people some Pisco so you drink a real man's drink. -Corto

Edit: If I pay for your plane ticket if you promise to not make my avatar Sarah Palin. -Heckler & Koch


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*



Heckler & Koch said:


> The mods here are awesome. The mods on then other forums I used to go to were uptight assholes. =[


So true.


----------



## Xaerun (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*

D'awwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Alstor (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*



Heckler & Koch said:


> The mods here are awesome. The mods on then other forums I used to go to were uptight assholes. =[


 HK as a mod.
*thinks about it*
Oh God.


----------



## Sgt. Andrews (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*

@Xaerun Curses! A Victorian! *Chuckles*


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*

Proof that the mods are lenient: I'm still here. :V


----------



## Xaerun (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*



Sgt. Andrews said:


> @*Xaerun *Curses! A Victorian! *Chuckles*


Yeah well, Victoria's awesome, okay?
You... are South Australian. Nuff said. >:C


----------



## Corto (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*

My name is Scrappy Coco and I'm from Australia


----------



## Sgt. Andrews (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*



Xaerun said:


> Yeah well, Victoria's awesome, okay?
> You... are South Australian. Nuff said. >:C



Lies, we have the best Meat Pies. I'm still angry at Vics for calling SA useless after we helped them in the bushfires. *Glare*


 You're alright mate.. don't eat me. D:


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*

Oh god I love you guys.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*



The Drunken Ace said:


> Oh god I love you guys.


Sorry Ace I don't swing that way.


----------



## Browder (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*

Some mods are good, some mods are hilarious to watch, and some are pretty boring. I'm not saying who is which.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*



CannonFodder said:


> Sorry Ace I don't swing that way.


Love yah like a brotha yo,


----------



## Corto (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*



Browder said:


> I'm not saying who is which.


Crap, there's a witch?


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*

Dude I am cackling so hard right now.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*



The Drunken Ace said:


> Love yah like a brotha yo,


Bromance? :V


Corto said:


> Crap, there's a witch?


She turned me into a newt!  What?  I got better.


----------



## Sgt. Andrews (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*



CannonFodder said:


> She turned me into a newt!  What?  I got better.




BURN HER ANYWAY!


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*



Sgt. Andrews said:


> BURN HER ANYWAY!


I have a theme song for you.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUGA87ikt_U


----------



## Sgt. Andrews (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*



CannonFodder said:


> I have a theme song for you.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUGA87ikt_U




Ahahaha, I tilt my hat to you my good sir.


----------



## Teco (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*

Is there a site douche. I wanna apply for site douche.  Like banning people for a couple days for being idiots and making ass hat backwards retarded threads, running around yapping without fear of the banhammer. You know. Good wholesome family fun.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*



Sgt. Andrews said:


> BURN HER ANYWAY!





Teco said:


> Is there a site douche. I wanna apply for site douche.  Like banning people for a couple days for being idiots and making ass hat backwards retarded threads, running around yapping without fear of the banhammer. You know. Good wholesome family fun.


Rigor was the resident asshole, she got banned for racist comment.


----------



## Teco (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*



CannonFodder said:


> Rigor was the resident asshole, she got banned for racist comment.


  Oh pfft. Well I apply for that.


----------



## Browder (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*



Teco said:


> Oh pfft. Well I apply for that.



 For Site Rascist? I think other people have you beat already Teco.


----------



## Teco (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*



Browder said:


> For Site Rascist? I think other people have you beat already Teco.


No site asshole.
No but I will ban south syde dobe if I get the job for no reason. It'll be ok though I'll plant a knife on him.


----------



## Browder (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*



Teco said:


> No site asshole.
> No but I will ban south syde dobe if I get the job for no reason. It'll be ok though I'll plant a knife on him.



Where are these mod applications anyway? Not that I want the job, but I'd love to know what the process entails.


----------



## Corto (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*

How about you read the announcement and the instructions contained within?


----------



## Browder (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*



Corto said:


> How about you read the announcement and the instructions contained within?



Found it. Looks like no one's applied. Personally I can't see why anyone would want the job, myself.


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*



Browder said:


> Found it. Looks like no one's applied. Personally I can't see why anyone would want the job, myself.



It says in the announcements that you can't see the other users applications.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*



Corto said:


> How about you read the announcement and the instructions contained within?


I'm debating whether or not I should do it just to see half of the mods convulse in horror :V

It would be cool to see either Paxil or Whitenoise become mods though.


----------



## Corto (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*

Everyone's invited to apply.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*



Corto said:


> Everyone's invited to apply.


But making the mods cry is so much more fun.


----------



## Liam (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*



LizardKing said:


> Well, since the mod applications are back open, now's the time to remind the various staff members on here just how much we love them!
> 
> Keep up the good work, guys!


...
Hmm...
...
Mod applications were closed?...
...
Hmm...
Maybe if...
...
[reads application rules]


> Serious applicants only


I'm out this round.
[sigh]
...
Wait!
I see what you did there LK!




Corto said:


> Everyone's invited to apply.



Apply ... for what?
Do you have a power vacuum that needs to be filled?
Are you opening a new forum that needs a mod?
CAN you answer these questions?


----------



## Corto (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*

In order:
Maybe apply to become a mod, there's a chance any possible power vaccum would be instantly filled by Xaerun's inflated ego, probably to reinforce mod strenght in the most conflictive and/or active subforums, and no.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*



Corto said:


> In order:
> Maybe apply to become a mod, there's a chance any possible power vaccum would be instantly filled by Xaerun's inflated ego, probably to reinforce mod strenght in the most conflictive and/or active subforums, and no.


I thought the vacuum was getting filled with his sand.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*



Carenath said:


> *edits your postcount and adds 12,000*



No! That will ruin my goal!
My goal is to achieve no life.

*Staff Appreciation Karma goes down/up*


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*



Ratte said:


> I've also been here for over two years and I have to lockpost and post in reports and post that I fucking locked a thread.


Hm.... might be true.. I feel like I was here a year and barely 6 monthes passed.(2nd Edit: Then what would happen in two years from now? Post count - IT RISES)
All these moderator jobs - my eyes can't see 'em. That's why it's so sad.

Well then, I should go back to my quest.
Let's see if I can get to 12000 alone today.'

EDIT: Users viewing this thread....


IT RISES


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*

Holy Shit! over 350 people currently viewing this!


----------



## intelminer (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*

@Heckler & Koch

RE: Mods: "I will not be pushed, filed, stamped, indexed, briefed, debriefed or numbered!"


----------



## Nylak (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*

Wow, why are so many people viewing this thread.

Suck-ups.

<3


----------



## Carenath (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*



intelminer said:


> @Heckler & Koch
> 
> RE: Mods: "I will not be pushed, filed, stamped, indexed, briefed, debriefed or numbered!"


We came we saw we kicked its ass!



Nylak said:


> Wow, why are so many people viewing this thread.
> 
> Suck-ups.
> 
> <3


Nylak.. read the Link of the Day :3


----------



## Nylak (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*



Carenath said:


> Nylak.. read the Link of the Day :3


...

*groan*


I didn't even notice the number of guest viewers, I just noticed the forum viewers.  Or my reaction would have been way less "mild lol" and way more "holy what the shit."


----------



## intelminer (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*



Carenath said:


> We came we saw we kicked its ass!



I was testing you, and you passed


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*

I see that is was this thread but not real quickly.


----------



## Kesslan (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*

Ok the mods have Waaaayyy to much time on their hands here


----------



## LackLuster (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*

Just a question.




> I'm sharpening my hammer - Pinkuh



How, and why would one sharpen a weapon primarily used for bludgeoning?


----------



## Shaui (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*

I LOVE YOU MODS
Even though the only mod I have met is Ratte, cute little rat :3


----------



## Ratte (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*



Shaui said:


> I LOVE YOU MODS
> Even though the only mod I have met is Ratte, cute little rat :3



I'm not a rat, you speedbump.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*



LizardKing said:


> Well, since the mod applications are back open, now's the time to remind the various staff members on here just how much we love them!
> 
> Keep up the good work, guys!



What an asskisser.


----------



## Shaui (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*



Ratte said:


> I'm not a rat, you speedbump.



AHEM, ratteguhn...
*coughsorrycough*


----------



## Surgat (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*



LackLuster said:


> Just a question.
> 
> 
> 
> How, and why would one sharpen a weapon primarily used for bludgeoning?



It was a joke.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*



Shaui said:


> AHEM, ratteguhn...
> *coughsorrycough*



That's better.


>:I


----------



## Shaui (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*



Ratte said:


> That's better.
> 
> 
> >:I



OMG IT TURNED EVIL D:

lol *combs his tail*


----------



## Ratte (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*



Shaui said:


> OMG IT TURNED EVIL D:
> 
> lol *combs his tail*



:3


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*

Yeah i think all the staff should be giving thanks. From what i heard none get paid. They put there free time to keep this place up and moderated. Fix things that need fixing, etc.

A many thanks to all of you


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*

Mods on FAF - Ninja:
You will never know they gave you 3 warnings and now you are {b&]-----(Banhamer)


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*

Great Success


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*

This was a triumph,
I'm making a note here


LizardKing said:


> Great Success


It's hard to overstate my satisfaction.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*



Stargazer Bleu said:


> From what i heard none get paid. They put there free time to keep this place up and moderated. Fix things that need fixing, etc.



It has a latin name. And there are pills for it :V


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*



CannonFodder said:


> This was a triumph,
> I'm making a note here



You don't know the words.
It starts with - This was a trial,
This is a triumph,
I'm making a note here


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*



CynicalCirno said:


> You don't know the words.
> It starts with - This was a trial,
> ...
> Meme Expert



Haha what


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*



Kesslan said:


> Ok the mods have Waaaayyy to much time booze  on their hands here



Fixed. :razz:



LackLuster said:


> How, and why would one sharpen a weapon primarily used for bludgeoning?



Dude.  Its *Pinkuh*...I suggest you not argue with the Lady.....or you might find out.


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*

See kids, this is what happens when mods are bored and have a room full of alcohol!


----------



## Hir (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*

I'd like to put my arms around each and every one of you.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*



DarkNoctus said:


> I'd like to put my arms around each and every one of you.



At the neck? :V


----------



## Hir (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*



szopaw said:


> At the neck? :V


For that to work, it'd have to be hands. Or paws because I'm so furry. :V


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*



DarkNoctus said:


> For that to work, it'd have to be hands. Or paws because I'm so furry. :V



Chokehold


----------



## Hir (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*



LizardKing said:


> Chokehold


There's that, I guess. But I'm not cool enough to be able to actually choke someone. :c


----------



## lolcox (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*

I'm just rubbing my head at this thread.

It makes no sense, and too much sense at the same time.

/me explodes. Shark bits go everywhere.


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*

I suddenly like the staff a lot less after reading this thread.

Funny that.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*



LizardKing said:


> Haha what



Can't you believe I am the expert of memes?

It's burning in me and brings the faith to get you.
Take that! My love, my anger, and all of my sorrow! Bloomin' Curling !!!

Ruu ruu ruu ruu ruu ruu ran ran ruu, ruu ruu ruu ruu ruu ruu ran ran ran ran ran ruu.


----------



## Viva (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*

Now that the door's open, I love you all <3


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*



lolcox said:


> I'm just rubbing my head at this thread.
> 
> It makes no sense, and too much sense at the same time.
> 
> /me explodes. Shark bits go everywhere.


Ah cool another shark.


VivaLaPh!va said:


> I love you all <3


That's awfully kind of you, but I don't swing that way.


----------



## Viva (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*



CannonFodder said:


> That's awfully kind of you, but I don't swing that way.


 
Have enough vodka and you will swing any way I want you to :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*



VivaLaPh!va said:


> you will swing any way


,with a bat!


----------



## Bando (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*



CannonFodder said:


> ,with a crowbar!



Fix'd that for you.


----------



## Viva (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*



CannonFodder said:


> ,with a bat!


 
That reminds me of Signs.  God I love that movie.

Anyway


----------



## Corto (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*

What the hell is going on here, why is this stickied?


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*

Gasp! The tough guy has entered the building >.=.>


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*



Corto said:


> What the hell is going on here, why is this stickied?


,it's not glue keeping it up there.


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*



Corto said:


> What the hell is going on here, why is this stickied?



Because you just stickied it?


----------



## Browder (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*



Corto said:


> What the hell is going on here, why is this stickied?



Can't you guys tell who did what action? Oh and to answer your question, my money's on Xaerun.


----------



## Corto (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*

We can see who edited what, and what they changed, but I don't think we can see who locked or stickied a thread. At least I don't think so, never really cared.


----------



## Bloodhowl (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*



Heckler & Koch said:


> The mods here are awesome. The mods on then other forums I used to go to were uptight assholes. =[
> 
> Edit: Why is the beer gone!  The rum's gone, too! -ArielMT
> 
> ...



But whys the rum gone?! D:


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*



Bloodhowl said:


> But whys the rum gone?! D:


I drank it all.


----------



## Xaerun (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*



Browder said:


> Can't you guys tell who did what action? Oh and to answer your question, my money's on Xaerun.


Man everyone puts their money on me for everything. 
;-;


----------



## Browder (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*



Xaerun said:


> Man everyone puts their money on me for everything.
> ;-;



Not for good things.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*



Xaerun said:


> Man everyone puts their money on me for everything.
> ;-;


 Wait are you a male stripper?


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*



The Drunken Ace said:


> Wait are you a male stripper?


Give him only dollar bills.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*

inb4 lock. 

I believe that I should be a moderator. 

I WOULD BE BEST MOD FOR MAKE BENEFIT GLORIOUS FANDOM.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*



CannonFodder said:


> Give him only dollar bills.


 In Canada we only have dollar coins and throwing those at people can make  things uncomfortable.


----------



## Xaerun (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*



The Drunken Ace said:


> Wait are you a male stripper?


Well yes but I wasn't really talking about that


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*



The Drunken Ace said:


> In Canada we only have dollar coins and throwing those at people can make things uncomfortable.





Xaerun said:


> Well yes but I wasn't really talking about that


*begins throwing dollar coins*


----------



## Corto (Apr 18, 2010)

Xaerun is the worst stripper.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 18, 2010)

Corto said:


> Xaerun is the worst stripper.


Why do you think I'm only throwing dollar coins?


----------



## Kesslan (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*



Irreverent said:


> Fixed. :razz:



Irrev, I fear you now. Your not only an otter with guns. Your a drunken otter with guns


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 18, 2010)

New thread title is hella gay

>:[


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 18, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> New thread title is hella gay
> 
> >:[


furries 'nuf said


----------



## Corto (Apr 18, 2010)

I can rename it "The thread formerly known as Happy Fun Time, now known as Lizardking is stupid" if you want.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 18, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> New thread title is hella gay
> 
> >:[


Do it! Do it! Do it!


----------



## Mentova (Apr 19, 2010)

This is the best thread.


----------



## Nepmen (Apr 19, 2010)

I tend to make mods hate me. I don't try or anything, it just kind of happens.


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 19, 2010)

So if I'm looking to make a few extra bucks to get myself through college, I come here, right?


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*



Heckler & Koch said:


> Edit: I'm sharpening my hammer - Pinkuh


How does one sharpen a flat object?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*



LizardKing said:


> Great Success



You nose has a smudge of brown on it.  :3x


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: The Unofficial Staff Appreciation Thread*



Shark_the_raptor said:


> You nose has a smudge of brown on it.  :3x



I was actually planning to make this thread really sarcastic, but decided to tone it down somewhat, although it should still be obvious from the timing and content.

But this was certainly unexpected.


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: The Now Official Staff Appreciation Thread*



CannonFodder said:


> I drank it all.



THAT'S WHY I'M SOBER? D:



Xaerun said:


> Man everyone puts their money on me for everything.
> ;-;





			
				thread moderator log said:
			
		

> 10:46, 18th Apr 2010  	Xaerun  	Stuck Thread


 :3c


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: The Now Official Staff Appreciation Thread*



ArielMT said:


> THAT'S WHY I'M SOBER? D:


It's cool, I've got
A little captain in me


----------



## Ricky (Apr 19, 2010)

FUCK THE PO-LICE


----------



## Xaerun (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: The Now Official Staff Appreciation Thread*



ArielMT said:


> THAT'S WHY I'M SOBER? D:
> 
> :3c




Hey man I never said whether they were usually right or not
>:C

In THIS case though... LIES! LIES AND SLANDER!


----------



## Nylak (Apr 20, 2010)

Why do I always miss the best parts of the best threads.


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Apr 20, 2010)

This thread still going, eh?


----------



## Icky (Apr 20, 2010)

DJ-Fragon said:


> This thread still going, eh?



It's a sticky, of course it is.

Anyway, the mods are pretty cool, I guess. When they're in good moods.

Obligatory sandy vagina joke.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 20, 2010)

I appreciate you, Nylak, Irreverent, Surgat and ArielMT! â™¥

You other guys are okay too!


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Apr 20, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> It's a sticky, of course it is.



Ah, didn't notice that. Just clicked one of the links that brought me here.


----------



## Browder (Apr 20, 2010)

From another part of the forum:



Browder said:


> Depends on the mod for me.
> 
> In some kind of order.
> 
> ...


----------



## Xaerun (Apr 20, 2010)

See, you guys
I can't make lists of who I like or dislike now, can I? =c


----------



## Icky (Apr 20, 2010)

Xaerun said:


> See, you guys
> I can't make lists of who I like or dislike now, can I? =c



DO EEET


----------



## Xaerun (Apr 20, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> DO EEET


NO
...at least nowhere FA related


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 20, 2010)

Xaerun said:


> See, you guys
> I can't make lists of who I like or dislike now, can I? =c


Sure if they are the other mods man =D



The Drunken Ace said:


> People I think are cool
> Irreverent (Gun touting Canadian)
> Nylak (because adorable)
> Ratte (because too fun to pester)
> ...



My list :V


----------



## Browder (Apr 20, 2010)

Xaerun said:


> See, you guys
> I can't make lists of who I like or dislike now, can I? =c



I admit I am curious...

If you do it for other mods I doubt you'll get in trouble.


----------



## Xaerun (Apr 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> I admit I am curious...
> 
> If you do it for other mods I doubt you'll get in trouble.


I like all the staff, we're one big huggy bunch.

...but seriously I have no real gripes. It's weird and crazy, but they're all pretty alright folks. I have my favourites, Nylak but they're a sekrit


----------



## Icky (Apr 20, 2010)

Xaerun said:


> I like all the staff, we're one big huggy bunch.
> 
> ...but seriously I have no real gripes. It's weird and crazy, but they're all pretty alright folks. I have my favourites, Nylak but they're a sekrit



Ok, fine, what about prominent users?


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 20, 2010)

That ArielMT character is a mistake-prone jackass with a penchant for spiced mead and spiced rum, or at least rum jokes.


----------



## Nylak (Apr 20, 2010)

Xaerun said:


> I like all the staff, we're one big huggy bunch.
> 
> ...but seriously I have no real gripes. It's weird and crazy, but they're all pretty alright folks. I have my favourites, Nylak but they're a sekrit


 
Yeah, we're not allowed to play favorites.  Or at least not in public.  Or we'll get ass-raped by FA staff politics.

I LOVE EVERYONE EQUALLY.  <3  

...I just made myself lol.


The otters are the best and everyone fucking knows it.


----------



## Browder (Apr 20, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Ok, fine, what about prominent users?



He can't do that. Favoritism. Or some shit.

Why don't you make a list?


----------



## Xaerun (Apr 20, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Ok, fine, what about prominent users?


Um well... <edited out some peeeeople>
There are different "pools" of prominent users. I've [barely] noticed a couple of people that *think* they're prominent, but kinda blend in with the wallpaper a bit.

Man I so don't wanna talk about it here.

Anyway, it's all kinda moot- it doesn't get in the way of my moderatin'.


----------



## Icky (Apr 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> He can't do that. Favoritism. Or some shit.
> 
> Why don't you make a list?



Because that wouldn't be fair of me either...I hardly know some of these people. The mods have to deal with their shit all the time.


----------



## Browder (Apr 20, 2010)

Xaerun said:


> Um well...
> I've noticed a couple of people that *think* they're prominent, but kinda blend in with the wallpaper a bit.


Am so this.


----------



## Browder (Apr 20, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Because that wouldn't be fair of me either...I hardly know some of these people. The mods have to deal with their shit all the time.



I meant a list of the mods.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 20, 2010)

I think I stick out just because I am the one womanizing jackass trying to stand out in a sea of homosexuality.

It fits a role.


----------



## Nylak (Apr 20, 2010)

My favorite people are on my friends list.    *directs to profile*


----------



## Icky (Apr 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> I meant a list of the mods.



Oh. 

*Cool People*
Nylak
Corto
Xaerun
Irreverent
Ratte

*People Who Help People More*
Grimfang
Ariel MT
All you dudes in the Art forums that I don't know
Carenath

*"Holy crap, he made an actual post" people*
Surgat
Dragoneer


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 20, 2010)

I mostly like Mods who fuck around and make things fun and kick ass when need be.


----------



## Browder (Apr 20, 2010)

I just noticed that in the last link of the day taken from this thread, Surgat didn't participate. I'm not surprised.


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> I just noticed that in the last link of the day taken from this thread, Surgat didn't participate. I'm not surprised.



Oh?



Heckler & Koch said:


> Edit: Also, you didn't sign using your then formal position of Supermoderator and Main Site moderator when signing a ban notice, as indicated in paragraph 31 of the Official Staff Behaviour Guide. Banned. -Surgat, Supermoderator of FAF.



*USER WAS BANNED FOR THIS QUOTE*


----------



## Nylak (Apr 20, 2010)

The only staff list that matters to me:

*My Superiors*
Xaerun
Irreverent
Surgat
WarMocK
Carenath
Grimfang
Dragoneer
Arshes Nei

*My Equals*
Ratte
Ariel MT
Corto
Renton

*My Inferiors*
Qoph
M. Le Renard
Dior
Mewtwo


----------



## Browder (Apr 20, 2010)

I've always wondered, what do Pinkuh and Kyoujin do? And why have I never seen Renton?


----------



## Nylak (Apr 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> I've always wondered, what do Pinkuh and Kyoujin do? And why have I never seen Renton?


 Pinkuh and Kyoujin are admins on the FA mainsite, not on FAF.  So, around here, not much.

And...Renton is covert.  Or, you know, not very active.  One of the two.


----------



## Browder (Apr 20, 2010)

Doesn't he get demoted for that? Seriously if your modding you can't just abandon your post.

...What can I say, I'm interested in how the forum works.


----------



## Nylak (Apr 20, 2010)

Yeah, we don't really care too much, apparently. *shrug* >_>;

He's still involved in staff discussions and helps out, he's just not a very active poster.


----------



## Browder (Apr 20, 2010)

Also How do you determine who's your equal and your inferior?


----------



## Xaerun (Apr 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> Doesn't he get demoted for that? Seriously if your modding you can't just abandon your post.
> 
> ...What can I say, I'm interested in how the forum works.


He IS still around, and still does some stuff, but he's not as public with what he does as say... Nylak or I am.

What can I say, I've got a thing for doing things with a bit of a flourish. X3




Browder said:


> Also How do you determine who's your equal and your inferior?



I believe she's ranking it as 

Dragoneer
V
Dama
V
Mainsite admins
V
Mainsite support admins/forum admins
V
Forum supermods
V
Forum assigned mods

but I could be wrong


----------



## Nylak (Apr 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> Also How do you determine who's your equal and your inferior?


 
My superiors are admins, either on here or on the FA mainsite. I'm a supermod, so my "inferiors" are normal mods.


Edit: What Xaerun said.


----------



## Browder (Apr 20, 2010)

What's the difference between a supermod and an assigned mod. And why is there a new mod named Ciabhyr or something, with only 4 posts?

...Sorry I ask a lot of questions. Feels like school. It's just kind of interesting.


----------



## Nylak (Apr 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> What's the difference between a supermod and an assigned mod. And why is there a new mod named Ciabhyr or something, with only 4 posts?
> 
> ...Sorry I ask a lot of questions. Feels like school. It's just kind of interesting.


 A supermod has power in all forums, an assigned mod only has power in one or a few forums and can't ban anyone, etc.

And fuck if I know, about the new mod.  *shrug.*


----------



## Xaerun (Apr 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> What's the difference between a supermod and an assigned mod. And why is there a new mod named Ciabhyr or something, with only 4 posts?
> 
> ...Sorry I ask a lot of questions. Feels like school. It's just kind of interesting.



*Driabhar *is FA:U staff. That's... an interesting parallel to forum staff, and kinda hard to explain. Perhaps IRC or IM would be better for further discussion, dude. X3


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> What's the difference between a supermod and an assigned mod. And why is there a new mod named Ciabhyr or something, with only 4 posts?
> 
> ...Sorry I ask a lot of questions. Feels like school. It's just kind of interesting.



If you mean the purple name, that's FA:U con staff.

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showgroups.php

Edit: What Xaerun said.


----------



## Nylak (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh.  Driabhar.

Yeah.  That's different.  >_>


----------



## Browder (Apr 20, 2010)

Xaerun said:


> *Driabhar *is FA:U staff. That's... an interesting parallel to forum staff, and kinda hard to explain. Perhaps IRC or IM would be better for further discussion, dude. X3



I'm good for now.Thanks for putting up with me

Maybe I'll apply for modership in like a few years when I have less stuff to do.  I can't gurantee that I won't think of more questions though.

EDIT

And I love how you guys were falling over each other to answer me.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 20, 2010)

Renton is a limerick-hater >:[


----------



## Corto (Apr 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> From another part of the forum:


Don't worry, I dislike you as well. Just keeeeeding.

Also here's my list:
*
Staff members I respect:*
Surgat*

Staff members I'm afraid to make jokes at:*
Dragoneer
*
Xaerun:*
Xaerun
*
Staff members I sense as equals (in a sense):*
Everyone else


----------



## Atrak (Apr 20, 2010)

Corto said:


> Also here's my list:



Cool list bro.

Also, if you had posted this a few months ago, I might have posted some kiss-ass stuff.

Now I'm pretty meh.

They're okay.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 20, 2010)

Sucking
Up


Ratte is a pretty cool guy gurl, though.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 20, 2010)

*Mods That Can Terrify People Yet Still Have an  Awesome Sense of Humor:

*~Corto


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 20, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> *Mods That Can Terrify People Yet Still Have an Awesome Sense of Humor:*
> 
> ~Corto


 
He's terrifying?


----------



## Atrak (Apr 20, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> He's terrifying?



Not to me, personally, but to a lot of people he is.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 20, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Not to me, personally, but to a lot of people he is.


 
Oh ok, I was like that can't be atrakaj saying someone is scary xP
Also stop pretending I'm not there Corto >:[


----------



## Atrak (Apr 20, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Oh ok, I was like that can't be atrakaj saying someone is scary xP
> Also stop pretending I'm not there Corto >:[



Is it that unbelievable?

Heh.

I suppose it is.


----------



## Corto (Apr 20, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Also stop pretending I'm not there Corto >:[



What are you talking about?


----------



## Vriska (Apr 20, 2010)

I love the mods. I would be b&ned if this was a diffrent forum for trolling or de-railing threads.

Also, Nylak = Awesome.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 20, 2010)

I love you, staff.

You make music organized and easy to read. <3


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 20, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> I love the mods. I would be b&ned if this was a diffrent forum for trolling or de-railing threads.


That can be arranged, yanno.


Rainwulf said:


> Also, Nylak = Awesome.



Yes.


----------



## Vriska (Apr 20, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> That can be arranged, yanno.
> 
> 
> Yes.


 
Also, she made us sound crazy for posting
"IT'S OVER NINETHOUSAND!11!!1!" in the furfag (the thread title Furfag.) thread.
Then she returned it to the normal post count.


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 20, 2010)

I want to have Corto's babies after the PM I got from him today <3


----------



## Corto (Apr 20, 2010)

What PM?


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 20, 2010)

> Dear SnowFox,
> 
> You have received an infraction at Fur Affinity Forums.
> 
> ...



I came BUCKETS.


----------



## Icky (Apr 20, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> I came BUCKETS.



Holy shit, 13 deleted shitposts? Way to go Corto.


----------



## Corto (Apr 20, 2010)

39 in that thread, thank you very much.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 20, 2010)

Corto's the only good mod






because the rest of them are GREAT :V


----------



## Icky (Apr 20, 2010)

Corto said:


> 39 in that thread, thank you very much.



Daaaaamn. Did you end up banning anybody yet?


----------



## Corto (Apr 20, 2010)

Dont think so


----------



## Mentova (Apr 20, 2010)

Jesus that thread got holocausted.

Guess that's why you have the Rommel avatar :V


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 20, 2010)

Corto said:


> What are you talking about?


 
You know I have no idea :\
Alright continue with your modding duties, its nothing to see here.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 20, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> I love the mods. I would be b&ned if this was a diffrent forum for trolling or de-railing threads.
> 
> Also, Nylak = Awesome.


Chances are the way I'm going, I'm going to be the first person ever banned for shitposting.


Icarus615 said:


> Daaaaamn. Did you end up banning anybody yet?


Nah, I had enough common sense to back away slowly run away.

Don't hurt me :'(

I do like the mods on here though.


----------



## Alstor (Apr 20, 2010)

The mods don't think their super humans that think they are different from the other posters and can do whatever they want to those people. I like them for that. :V


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 20, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Chances are the way I'm going, I'm going to be the first person ever banned for shitposting.



LOL PENIS

\although I guess that was shitpost/spamming/trolling combo


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 20, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> LOL PENIS
> 
> \although I guess that was shitpost/spamming/trolling combo


Yeah....

All my infractions have been for shitposting, btw how many points to a perma-ban cause I'm trying to avoid that.


----------



## Corto (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm not sure, but I believe accumulating infractions only can put you under moderation. Banning is something we decide on our private secret club house.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 20, 2010)

Corto said:


> I'm not sure, but I believe accumulating infractions only can put you under moderation. Banning is something we decide on our private secret club house.


 
Hey can I have an invitation to the club thing? I'll bring some fried chicken and kool-aid :3


----------



## Corto (Apr 20, 2010)

Was that a joke about our black nicknames?


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 20, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Hey can I have an invitation to the club thing? I'll bring some fried chicken and kool-aid :3


You're gonna need to bring booze for them to let you in :V


Corto said:


> Was that a joke about our black nicknames?


South Syde is african american.


What's funny is I can jump a fence in less than 3 seconds and swim like crazy like my stereotype says.


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 20, 2010)

Our infraction system is set up so it is possible to be banned through infractions alone.  That's why you see spambots and the blatantly obvious trolls banned so quickly, in the case of spambots sometimes before making any posts at all.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 20, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> Our infraction system is set up so it is possible to be banned through infractions alone.  That's why you see spambots and the blatantly obvious trolls banned so quickly, in the case of spambots sometimes before making any posts at all.


I figured that's how it worked. How many total infractions is it until you get smacked by the mighty banhammer?


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 20, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> Our infraction system is set up so it is possible to be banned through infractions alone.  That's why you see spambots and the blatantly obvious trolls banned so quickly, in the case of spambots sometimes before making any posts at all.


Ah I always wondered how you found out about spambots so quick.


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I figured that's how it worked. How many total infractions is it until you get smacked by the mighty banhammer?



Vegeta would still have an intact scouter.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 20, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> Vegeta would still have an intact scouter.


Well that's an interesting way to put it :V


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 20, 2010)

Corto said:


> Was that a joke about our black nicknames?


 
You have black nicknames?
I just thought I'd bring some stuff I like to share with you guys cause y'all are cool enough to share that with. Oh I can bring some of my mom's potato salad, that shit is to kill for =P~


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 20, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> Vegeta would still have an intact scouter.


So 9000 + (1-(1/infinity))? :V


----------



## Bando (Apr 20, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> What's funny is I can jump a fence in less than 3 seconds and swim like crazy like my stereotype says.



I live up to this as well. :V


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 20, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Ah I always wondered how you found out about spambots so quick.



Our goal is to have their posts all trapped in the moderation queue by the spam filter, but just like email spammers, forum spammers are crafty buggers.  We count on you all to report the spam posts that do make it through the filter.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 20, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> Our goal is to have their posts all trapped in the moderation queue by the spam filter, but just like email spammers, forum spammers are crafty buggers.  We count on you all to report the spam posts that do make it through the filter.


Of course we report spambots. I got enough spam on WoW from Chinese people trying to sell me fake money :V

Also how many people do you usually have to manually banhammer or do stacking infractions usually weed out the people who need to be banned.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 20, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> Our goal is to have their posts all trapped in the moderation queue by the spam filter, but just like email spammers, forum spammers are crafty buggers.  We count on you all to report the spam posts that do make it through the filter.


Ah, yeah everybody always seems to report spambots before I can even get to the thread.


----------



## Bando (Apr 20, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> Our goal is to have their posts all trapped in the moderation queue by the spam filter, but just like email spammers, forum spammers are crafty buggers.  We count on you all to report the spam posts that do make it through the filter.



I do my part, I'm usually in today's posts so I catch a few of them.


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Of course we report spambots. I got enough spam on WoW from Chinese people trying to sell me fake money :V
> 
> Also how many people do you usually have to manually banhammer or do stacking infractions usually weed out the people who need to be banned.



Can I interest you in a genuine fake LV purse? :V

I can't go into a whole lot of detail.  Infractions get our collective attention in a negative way, of course, but the only things the infractions we normally award do automatically is place members under moderation.


----------



## Corto (Apr 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Of course we report spambots. I got enough spam on WoW from Chinese people trying to sell me fake money :V
> 
> Also how many people do you usually have to manually banhammer or do stacking infractions usually weed out the people who need to be banned.


When we infract people, we get some choices with different amount of points and duration ("Insulted an User", "Thread Derailment", etc), and Supermods can also make up infractions (select name, duration and how many points it gives). There's a special infraction worth like 1000 points for spambots, that one is instant ban.
When it comes to banning an actual user (as opposed to a bot or a troll) we kinda discuss it. 
Either that or we log in drunk and ban them before consulting with anyone (bye AxelFox!)


EDIT: Oops, was this a secret or something?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 20, 2010)

^THANK YOU FOR BANNING HIM.



ArielMT said:


> Can I interest you in a genuine fake LV purse? :V
> 
> I can't go into a whole lot of detail.  Infractions get our collective attention in a negative way, of course, but the only things the infractions we normally award do automatically is place members under moderation.


Why yes I shall buy it :V

Also I understand if you can't go into much detail about it. I'm just curious as to how all that stuff works. =D


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> ^THANK YOU FOR BANNING HIM.
> 
> 
> Why yes I shall buy it :V
> ...


 
Who was the fox dude that got banned?


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> ^THANK YOU FOR BANNING HIM.


I didn't know him that well, all I knew was he liked secondlife... alot


----------



## Mentova (Apr 20, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Who was the fox dude that got banned?


That dude who was a literal whore in SL and screamed "TROLL!" at anyone who told him he was weird.

He also got really mad at me because I said he was sick for fucking a plushie.


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 20, 2010)

Corto said:


> EDIT: Oops, was this a secret or something?



We still have a discussion going on regarding the ethics of self-ban requests, but I still think this one needed to be granted, even as quick as it came.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 20, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> he was sick for fucking a plushie.


Wow, someone really needed a date or handlotion.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 20, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> We still have a discussion going on regarding the ethics of self-ban requests, but I still think this one needed to be granted, even as quick as it came.


 
Wow lol I can't believe I missed that x3
Now I'm going to be batman and write down each of the mod's weak points just in case I have to use it in the future


----------



## Vriska (Apr 20, 2010)

I heard of Axelfox.
I looked at his threads and I was liek..
"lololsecondlifelolol"


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 20, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Wow lol I can't believe I missed that x3



You missed it because our discussion is in a private subforum. :V


----------



## Mentova (Apr 20, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> You missed it because our discussion is in a private subforum. :V


I wanna get in....

How much does it take to bribe you guys?


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 20, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> You missed it because our discussion is in a private subforum. :V


 
*grumbles*Mods always get to have secret meetings and stuff and the very shiny banhammer :[

Nylak was flaunting it the other day when she locked my awesome thread ;^;


----------



## Corto (Apr 20, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Now I'm going to be batman and write down each of the mod's weak points just in case I have to use it in the future


My only weakness is bullets.

Bullets and crippling alcohol problems.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 20, 2010)

Corto said:


> My only weakness is bullets.
> 
> Bullets and crippling alcohol problems.


 
Holy shit, that's my weakness...well the alcohol thing I can work though, I've yet to get wasted to the point where I couldn't remember anything x3
Also midgets numbering more than 7 can be considered another weakness though I'd just punt them out of the way :I


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 20, 2010)

Corto said:


> My only weakness is bullets.
> 
> Bullets and crippling alcohol problems.


Do you like jack daniels?


----------



## Corto (Apr 20, 2010)

After the second shot, it could be cologne for all I care. 

But I prefer Johnny Walker myself.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 20, 2010)

Corto said:


> After the second shot, it could be cologne for all I care.
> 
> But I prefer Johnny Walker myself.


 
I haven't really had a chance to drink myself silly so I don't know the best selection of drinks, which do you prefer?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 20, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I haven't really had a chance to drink myself silly so I don't know the best selection of drinks, which do you prefer?



Captain!


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 20, 2010)

Ah Captain Morgan, the drink of choice of college douches across the country


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 20, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Ah Captain Morgan, the drink of choice of college douches across the country



That wasn't funny :c


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 20, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Ah Captain Morgan, the drink of choice of college douches across the country


 
Hmm if you insist its good I'll try some sometime ^^


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 20, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Hmm if you insist its good I'll try some sometime ^^



that's not what I said at all D:


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 20, 2010)

Corto said:


> My only weakness is bullets.
> 
> Bullets and crippling alcohol problems.


He is the forum's Equivalent of batman. Except with more then a 1 dimensional personality.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 20, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Hmm if you insist its good I'll try some sometime ^^



...watermelon and captain bro.

We'll save the vodka for another melon.


----------



## Vriska (Apr 20, 2010)

VODKA YOU SEZ?
Underage drinking?


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 20, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> VODKA YOU SEZ?
> Underage drinking?


 
I'm 21 :3



HAXX said:


> ...watermelon and captain bro.
> 
> We'll save the vodka for another melon.


 
oh yea, we can do that


----------



## Vriska (Apr 20, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I'm 21 :3
> 
> 
> 
> oh yea, we can do that


No, I'm underage.
P: Unless I was at public school.
Then I would be screwed up.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 20, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> No, I'm underage.
> P:


 
No drink for you :V


----------



## Browder (Apr 20, 2010)

Here's a question:

What made you mods decide to be mods, and why do you keep on doing it?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 20, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> No drink for you :V



MORE FOR US HAHAHAHA.

Yeah, the mods too. After all, this is a thread dedicated to them.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 20, 2010)

HAXX said:


> MORE FOR US HAHAHAHA.
> 
> Yeah, the mods too. After all, this is a thread dedicated to them.


 
Oh yea I nearly forgot, 3 cheers for the insane mods of FAF


----------



## Vriska (Apr 20, 2010)

Whatever.
I have cherry pepsi.

And I am not sharing it. 
Unless your a mod.


----------



## Corto (Apr 20, 2010)

What's the alcohol percentage in cherry pepsi? Also, I'm unsticking this because the joke kinda died down.


----------



## Vriska (Apr 20, 2010)

Corto said:


> What's the alcohol percentage in cherry pepsi? Also, I'm unsticking this because the joke kinda died down.


No idea but it is addicting.

But you would want Coca-Cola when it was first invented.
It had cocanine in it.


----------



## Browder (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey! Corto!


Browder said:


> Here's a question:
> 
> What made you mods decide to be mods, and why do you keep on doing it?


----------



## Corto (Apr 20, 2010)

Personally? I had barely visited the forum when the mod applications opened for the first time. Since I had moderated other forums before, I thought "hey, what do I have to lose" and wrote what may well be the stupidest application in the history of mankind. Then I assume there was some kind of burocratic mistake and suddenly I was able to ban people.

That could be a nice explanation for my behaviour here, as well. Pretty much all of my experience over at FAF has been as a staff member. A horribly inept staff member.


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 20, 2010)

Corto said:


> Personally? I had barely visited the forum when the mod applications opened for the first time. Since I had moderated other forums before, I thought "hey, what do I have to lose" and wrote what may well be the stupidest application in the history of mankind. Then I assume there was some kind of burocratic mistake and suddenly I was able to ban people.



This.



> That could be a nice explanation for my behaviour here, as well. Pretty much all of my experience over at FAF has been as a staff member. A horribly inept staff member.



You're as bad as an artist, you're too hard on yourself Corto.  You are you're own worst critic.  Join Xaerun, Nylan, Ratte (is an otter now?!?!?!) and me in our little cult.  We'll help you get over this.


----------



## Corto (Apr 20, 2010)

I won't fall for it, Irre. Get your hairy hands away from me.


----------



## Browder (Apr 20, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Ratte (is an otter now?!?!?!) .



What,Seriously? When did this happen?

And I think you'll only succeed in your evil cabal if you get Surgat on your side. And that's not going to happen.


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 21, 2010)

Browder said:


> Here's a question:
> 
> What made you mods decide to be mods, and why do you keep on doing it?



I normally don't take sides, but I do like helping out.  One day, I was asked to apply, and then literally the entire forum knew I was a mod before I did.



south syde dobe said:


> Oh yea I nearly forgot, 3 cheers for the insane mods of FAF



Ain't no doubt we're insane.


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 21, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> I normally don't take sides, but I do like helping out.  One day, I was asked to apply, and then literally the entire forum knew I was a mod before I did.



Happened to me too.  Warmock pinged me and asked me to nuke a thread.  All I remember was waking up and thinking....where the hell did I get this Fender tattoo on my ass arm?


----------



## Xaerun (Apr 21, 2010)

Browder said:


> Here's a question:
> 
> What made you mods decide to be mods, and why do you keep on doing it?


I always kinda enjoyed being a part of the community, and I decided to become a staff member to give a bit of a hand. Never thought I'd go this far, though. *shrugs*

First time I applied was more of a "lololol I could be mod" attitude, then Grimfang and Nylak started up and I saw what they were doing, and I wanted to help out too, I guess. Second time I applied I was a lot more serious, and knew what to expect. So that was that.

Why do I keep on doing it? Because I get stuff done, and hopefully make the forum a little bit more enjoyable, I suppose. Also, I get to fuck Corto's shit up.

ALSO CUZ IM STUPID HAHAHA  SERISLY IM SO DUMB.


----------



## Corto (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey, I kinda saw this site in my browser history, tried to remember what it was, clicked on the link and was greeted with a PM from you congratulating me. Every day for over a year now I've thought "holy shit, I'm a mod at this huge ass furry site. How drunk did I get?"

And yeah, mocking Xaerun is pretty much the only reason I come to this forum anymore.


----------



## Browder (Apr 21, 2010)

So you just sort of did it on a whim, and none of you can quite believe it?


----------



## Corto (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm counting the days until I'm kicked out, and have been since I joined. Kinda mirrors everything I've ever done.


EDIT: OUR GLORIOUS ADMINISTRATION HAS ADVISED THAT THIS MAY BE POOR INSIGHT INTO OUR SITUATION, ESPECIALLY SINCE MOD APPLICATIONS ARE OPEN.

We all joined because we believe in the Cause and in our beloved leader Dragoneer, he of the tender grip that shall encompass all of the furry fandom sooner or later. You are all invited to apply to join this team of professionals and keep the forums a nice and safe place. Remember to obey and comply.


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 21, 2010)

Browder said:


> Here's a question:
> 
> What made you mods decide to be mods, and why do you keep on doing it?



Over the years, I've admin'd or mod'd a dozen sites, on about as many platforms.  Starting with AMIS on the Atari 800 and Color64 on the C64 (google it you newfags) then PCBoard, PHP-Nuke, PHPbbs, vBulletin etc.  I'm really only here to give back what I can to the fandom.  I can't draw at all, I've never be as good an artist as Ratte, so I do what I can....provide operational oversight and service assurance to the FA family of sites.

I like the sense of community that FA/FAF has.  Its also younger and fresher than some of the pro-gun CCW, gun club and the Canadian version of RTKABA that I run.



Browder said:


> So you just sort of did it on a whim, and none of you can quite believe it?


Pretty much.  While some were asked, others just did it on a whim.  None sought out the power, or lusted for it.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 21, 2010)

Corto said:


> Hey, I kinda saw this site in my browser history, tried to remember what it was, clicked on the link and was greeted with a PM from you congratulating me. Every day for over a year now I've thought "holy shit, I'm a mod at this huge ass furry site. How drunk did I get?"
> 
> And yeah, mocking Xaerun is pretty much the only reason I come to this forum anymore.


 
Xaerun is fun to mock...damn I wish I would of applied long ago when I didn't act such a fool but oh well, I don't need more responsibilities at the moment, derailing stuff is a choir, a fun one but a choir none the less but someone has to do it ^^


----------



## SirRob (Apr 21, 2010)

This thread is no longer a sticky? You guys hate yourselves or something?


----------



## Corto (Apr 21, 2010)

That part were we said we joined out of a lack of empathy and got picked completely at random? Yeah, that was obviously a joke. We're all actually alt-accounts of Dragoneer.


----------



## Browder (Apr 21, 2010)

Corto said:


> EDIT: OUR GLORIOUS ADMINISTRATION HAS ADVISED THAT THIS MAY BE POOR INSIGHT INTO OUR SITUATION, ESPECIALLY SINCE MOD APPLICATIONS ARE OPEN.
> 
> We all joined because we believe in the Cause and in our beloved leader Dragoneer, he of the tender grip that shall encompass all of the furry fandom sooner or later. You are all invited to apply to join this team of professionals and keep the forums a nice and safe place. Remember to obey and comply.



Heh. I didn't mean my earlier comment as a complaint or anything. If anything it just makes you seem like people. Am I still allowed to ask questions about modding or how the forum works or does your 'Glorious Leader' not like that?


----------



## Corto (Apr 21, 2010)

Our Glorious leader reserves the right not to answer, but you can ask.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 21, 2010)

Corto said:


> That part were we said we joined out of a lack of empathy and got picked completely at random? Yeah, that was obviously a joke. We're all actually alt-accounts of Dragoneer.


 
Aha, the jig is up, I know your secret


----------



## Browder (Apr 21, 2010)

_*Technical Questions*_: What powers do FAU staff have on the forum and main site? And how long are you guys appointed for? Does you'r 'contract' run out after a year or something?

*Personal Question*:What do you enjoy most about the job?


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 21, 2010)

Browder said:


> _*Technical Questions*_: What powers do FAU staff have on the forum and main site? And how long are you guys appointed for? Does you'r 'contract' run out after a year or something?
> 
> *Personal Question*:What do you enjoy most about the job?


 
I can answer the personal question on behalf of the mods, they like to smash things with the banhammer and make themselves seem all powerful 

That or they like the secret fanclub thing they got going on...I'm sneaking in one day to pull down Xaerun's pants and then laugh at him :3


----------



## Browder (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh and also, since this unstickied, do you think it would be appropriate to make a 'ask the mods stuff' thread?


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 21, 2010)

Browder said:


> Oh and also, since this unstickied, do you think it would be appropriate to make a 'ask the mods stuff' thread?


 
I like how you think, talk to them and learn their ways then backstab them when they aren't looking...I got my eyes on you cat.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Do you guys have a super secret mod place where you make fun of everyone else? :V


Why would they when they can just make fun of us here?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 21, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Why would they when they can just make fun of us here?


Good point.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Good point.


I have all sorts of good points.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 21, 2010)

Another question, how much sand can a vagina hold? :V


----------



## Browder (Apr 21, 2010)

To put this thread to it's original use:

I like the mods because they go out of their way to answer stupid questions just to sate some random dude's curiosity. Thanks guys.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 21, 2010)

Xaerun said:


> Reasonable activity is recommended, but other than that, no and no.


 Cool ^^


----------



## SirRob (Apr 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Another question, how much sand can a vagina hold? :V


Depends on the size of the woman.


----------



## Xaerun (Apr 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Another question, how much sand can a vagina hold? :V


You'd be very surprised. That's all I'm gonna say.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 21, 2010)

Xaerun said:


> You'd be very surprised. That's all I'm gonna say.



Let's just say that when the kids in the neighborhood want to go to the beach, they just go to Xaerun's house.


----------



## Xaerun (Apr 21, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Let's just say that when the kids in the neighborhood want to go to the beach, they just go to Xaerun's house.


I did try a home delivery thing once, "bring the beach to your backyard", but it didn't really pan out.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 21, 2010)

Xaerun said:


> I did try a home delivery thing once, "bring the beach to your backyard", but it didn't really pan out.


 You have a beach? Can I come? I promise to bring some homemade potato salad, fried chicken, blackeyed peas and some grape drink...fuck I'm hungry as hell right now ;^;


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 21, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> You have a beach? Can I come? I promise to bring some homemade potato salad, fried chicken, blackeyed peas and some grape drink...fuck I'm hungry as hell right now ;^;



Don't forget the grits.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 21, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> You have a beach? Can I come? I promise to bring some homemade potato salad, fried chicken, blackeyed peas and some grape drink...fuck I'm hungry as hell right now ;^;


Mmm, I'll come if you come. 8) I'll bring the fruit salad.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 22, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> You're as bad as an artist, you're too hard on yourself Corto.  You are you're own worst critic.  Join Xaerun, Nylan, Ratte (is an otter now?!?!?!) and me in our little cult.  We'll help you get over this.



She's an otter now?

Heh.

Also, why would you want him to stop being his own worst critic?

Well, I suppose it would be nice to have someone even more critical than yourself.



Dyluck said:


> Don't forget the grits.



You're really playing on that stereotype, eh?


----------



## Vriska (Apr 22, 2010)

Wait if Ratte is all of a sudden a otter, she should be Otte.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 22, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You're really playing on that stereotype, eh?



my boyfriend actually likes grits it's so gross D:


----------



## Atrak (Apr 22, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> my boyfriend actually likes grits it's so gross D:


 
Cheese grits are awesome.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 22, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Cheese grits are awesome.



oh god you're one of them D:


----------



## Atrak (Apr 22, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> oh god you're one of them D:


 
I'm caucasian.

And 1/16 Native American.

Cheese grits are awesome.


----------



## CAThulu (Apr 22, 2010)

Canadian here.  What are grits?


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 22, 2010)

CAThulu said:


> Canadian here.  What are grits?



Its a form of mutli purpose food, that is similar to creme of wheat or red-river cereal.  And its eaten hot, cold, spiced, sugared, depending on the time of day or the preference of the person eating it.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 23, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Its a form of mutli purpose food, that is similar to creme of wheat or red-river cereal.  And its eaten hot, cold, spiced, sugared, depending on the time of day or the preference of the person eating it.



Hot.

With cheese.

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm....


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 23, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Hot.
> 
> With cheese.
> 
> Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm....



Gack!  I prefer WaffleHouse or IHOP hash browns, smattered, smothered and covered.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 23, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Gack!  I prefer WaffleHouse or IHOP hash browns, smattered, smothered and covered.



Hash browns are awesome too.

With catsup.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 23, 2010)

Hmm..
Maybe I should apply...but then again, my blood pressure would double.


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 23, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Hmm..
> Maybe I should apply...but then again, my blood pressure would double.



You could toss in an application.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 23, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> You could toss in an application.



But then it would be all sticky and hard to read


----------

